# Does having bloody show mean I'm somewhat dilated?



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

3rd pregnancy, 1st time with bloody show! I've had false starts 3 times now, I'm going in for a biophysical profile today (I'm 41 weeks 2 days).

Does this mean I'm dilated somewhat? I'm going to see the midwife after the bpp.

Thanks


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Likely...the show often comes from capillaries in the cervix bursting as it makes its changes. Fingers crossed that you get good news.


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

Bloody show is usually a sign that you're cervix is dialating







:
It is a pretty good bet that labor is near, but you probably already figured that


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Most women who have a bloody show are within 2 days of labor..... !!!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes. If your cervix isn't dilating, it is likely effacing, and frankly, both are good things.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I was checked and am 2cm, which is more than I was 2 weeks ago!


----------

